# BMW 5 series with GM transmissions



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

A friend of mine had told me that the BMW 5 series and other BMW models had GM Transmissions, could this quite possibly to true?


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Yes, some BMWs do. Not sure exactly which ones.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Check the link in post #4

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65671


----------



## kraulto (Aug 18, 2004)

Yup mine does...saw it myself as i had the tranny fluids replaced!!


----------



## tsbrown (Apr 25, 2003)

xspeedy said:


> Yes, some BMWs do. Not sure exactly which ones.


My '98 528iA had a 4 speed non-step and I'm fairly certain it was made by GM...I think I read somewhere once they were/are sourced from a French GM transmission manufacturing plant with a couple tweaks specified by BMW.


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> A friend of mine had told me that the BMW 5 series and other BMW models had GM Transmissions, could this quite possibly to true?


Believe it, or not, GM automatic trannies are among the best. So, I wouldn't let that bug me.


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

SS said:


> Believe it, or not, GM automatic trannies are among the best. So, I wouldn't let that bug me.


What I wanted to say myself. GM auto trannies are considered among the best. Part of the reason is that american cars has been using autos for the longest time, and GM had many many years ahead of everybody else when it comes to auto trannies know how. The other manufacturers still have a lot of years to close the gap.

The fact that BMW choose GM is a big acknowlegment to GM auto trannies.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

MatWiz said:


> What I wanted to say myself. GM auto trannies are considered among the best. Part of the reason is that american cars has been using autos for the longest time, and GM had many many years ahead of everybody else when it comes to auto trannies know how. The other manufacturers still have a lot of years to close the gap.
> 
> The fact that BMW choose GM is a big acknowlegment to GM auto trannies.


Is the 5spd steptronic transmission, a gm brand?


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> Is the 5spd steptronic transmission, a gm brand?


I am not completely sure. If I remember correctly, some trannies are GM and some are Ziff (I think it's called "Ziff"). For some time I thought that the Steptronic is Ziff, but later I wasn't sure any more... 

Go figure :dunno: If you go thru the research, and find out for sure, let me know too...


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

MatWiz said:


> I am not completely sure. If I remember correctly, some trannies are GM and some are Ziff (I think it's called "Ziff"). For some time I thought that the Steptronic is Ziff, but later I wasn't sure any more...
> 
> Go figure :dunno: If you go thru the research, and find out for sure, let me know too...


I think you mean ZF, or zed-ef.

-Mark


----------

